
The Billionaire’s Typewriter (A Critique of Medium.com) (2015) - macleos
https://practicaltypography.com/billionaires-typewriter.html
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9063177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9063177)

